# Earn a buck........



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

country girl said:


> Well for all of you who know what earn a buck is. Lets hear your opion.


Love it! Already talked to the Iowa DNR assoc. about it! May consider.. but not sure becuz of the extra doe seasons we already have! 

For all of you who dont know what it is.. The E.A.B method is just as it says! In order to get a buck tag, you have to shoot a doe. Once the doe is shot, you report it, and are then eligible to purchase a buck tag. 

Only problem is.. some guys are going to see their Monster buck under their stand at 15 yds, gunna lie about them shooting a doe and just go buy a buck tag! The DNR officers would have to physically view the doe in order to allow a buck tag to be issued is the problem!


----------



## wallop85 (Oct 22, 2007)

GET IT OUT OF HERE!!!! the wisco dnr doesn't know how to manage it anymore, you'd think with their record deer harvests that the made up numbers they had would be enuf....notice how they say if enuf deer are shot they'll get rid of it, wull have u seen that yet, especially with these so called "record deer harvests"???? nope and they dont provide the number that they need....if you ask me their are a bunch of lying piles...and yah the numbers dont coincide with wut the wardens have, they are inflated, the guy's son we lease land from works for the dnr-so believe wut you want


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

wallop85 said:


> GET IT OUT OF HERE!!!! the wisco dnr doesn't know how to manage it anymore, you'd think with their record deer harvests that the made up numbers they had would be enuf....notice how they say if enuf deer are shot they'll get rid of it, wull have u seen that yet, especially with these so called "record deer harvests"???? nope and they dont provide the number that they need....if you ask me their are a bunch of lying piles...and yah the numbers dont coincide with wut the wardens have, they are inflated, the guy's son we lease land from works for the dnr-so believe wut you want


Taker easy bud! Just an opinion!


----------



## bigbird2 (Jan 13, 2007)

Think that it is a great idea in theory, and practically in the areas that it has been implemented. I'm not really to found of it, because in the area I hunt you don't know if you are going to have a buck or doe wonder in close enough for the first shot. Also don't like it because it is just another regulation that one has to put up with, when I go afield and am given the opportunity to harvest any deer, whether be buck or doe I don't want to have to past one up because other want to trophy hunt. Albeit I wouldn't mind to take a nice buck, but I am just as happy taking a doe as I am a buck, either way I outsmarted that deer in someway and capitalized on their mistake, so they are all trophies of equal caliber in my book.


Godspeed
Levi


----------



## wallop85 (Oct 22, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Taker easy bud! Just an opinion!


i know i gave my opinion, but yah sorry haha i may have gone a lil overboard (touchy subject)


----------



## country girl (Dec 27, 2006)

wallop85 said:


> GET IT OUT OF HERE!!!! the wisco dnr doesn't know how to manage it anymore, you'd think with their record deer harvests that the made up numbers they had would be enuf....notice how they say if enuf deer are shot they'll get rid of it, wull have u seen that yet, especially with these so called "record deer harvests"???? nope and they dont provide the number that they need....if you ask me their are a bunch of lying piles...and yah the numbers dont coincide with wut the wardens have, they are inflated, the guy's son we lease land from works for the dnr-so believe wut you want


Well, Amen! I knew this was a touchey subject for us wisconsin folks. But bowhunter 500 had a differnt few... which was intersting. I dont erally like it but have gotten used to it. Where i hunt we have been earn a buck for like 10 out of the past 13 years! Somthing like that! Going into this year we had two purble stickers and going into next year we will have two green stickers. So i guess we dont have it so bad. But others do! 
Now, dont get to overly worked up about this, THIS IS JUST WHAT I HEARD AT THE BAR REGESTERING MY DOE! That if we dont meet the quota for this year it may be 2 does for every one buck next year. My dad says that they couldnt do that cause we would have had to have knowen this year already. But you never know. I sure hope they dont i think aolt of hunters would not go out and hunt. And i have a huge feeling that this was just a over blown roomer!


----------



## country girl (Dec 27, 2006)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Love it! Already talked to the Iowa DNR assoc. about it! May consider.. but not sure becuz of the extra doe seasons we already have!
> 
> For all of you who dont know what it is.. The E.A.B method is just as it says! In order to get a buck tag, you have to shoot a doe. Once the doe is shot, you report it, and are then eligible to purchase a buck tag.
> 
> Only problem is.. some guys are going to see their Monster buck under their stand at 15 yds, gunna lie about them shooting a doe and just go buy a buck tag! The DNR officers would have to physically view the doe in order to allow a buck tag to be issued is the problem!


IC. See here when you buy your liscons, you get your doe and buck tags also. But if you are in a earn a buck county before you shoot a buck you need a "doe sticker" A special sticker that will go on you buck tag that shows you have shot a doe. Or when you redgister you buck you have a doe with it. Like in the morning you shoot a doe and that afternoon you shoot a buck. Thats how Wisconsin does it.......


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

country girl said:


> IC. See here when you buy your liscons, you get your doe and buck tags also. But if you are in a earn a buck county before you shoot a buck you need a "doe sticker" A special sticker that will go on you buck tag that shows you have shot a doe. Or when you redgister you buck you have a doe with it. Like in the morning you shoot a doe and that afternoon you shoot a buck. Thats how Wisconsin does it.......


Yea.. but thats not terrible.. it sounds like you guys up there absolutely HATE to shoot does or somethin! I actually LOVE it!

This year.. i bought 2 any-sex tags - 1 for bow and 1 for shotgun, and 4 doe tags... 2 for bow and two for shotgun...

Shooting does is just as exciting as shooting bucks! I usually down a couple does b4 i get my buck! I have filled my two doe tags Early early this season so im just waiting for the big one to come by... if it doesnt end up comin.. ill smack another doe to fill the any-sex tag!


----------



## wallop85 (Oct 22, 2007)

country girl said:


> That if we dont meet the quota for this year it may be 2 does for every one buck next year. My dad says that they couldnt do that cause we would have had to have knowen this year already. But you never know. I sure hope they dont i think aolt of hunters would not go out and hunt. And i have a huge feeling that this was just a over blown roomer!


i have also heard this, as far as i know its not an overblown rumor. apparently the game warden that is for our area and talks to the owners of the outfitter owners we are great friends with has also told us that is a possibility. the problem i have is that there is never a "number" to meet the quota, so everything is made up on a whim. from wut my bro jes told me wuz that this yr's kill numbers are 2% higher than last yr, which is a joke. i've talked to hundreds of ppl and said that it wuz the worst deer hunt in all their years of hunting. so yah im worried about this, sumbody has to come forth with these inaccurate numbers and have the dnr prove how they get their estimates.



BOWHUNTER500: Yea.. but thats not terrible.. it sounds like you guys up there absolutely HATE to shoot does or somethin! I actually LOVE it!
----------------its terrible when there aren't any does left b/c of all the years of EAB; so when this happens by you then you will feel the same way, it's jes a matter of time; don't try to knock on us hating to do stuff when you haven't experienced the same issue. but in all honestly i'd rather try to shoot a monster buck cuz they are that much smarter than the other deer


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

wallop85 said:


> ----------------its terrible when there aren't any does left b/c of all the years of EAB; so when this happens by you then you will feel the same way, it's jes a matter of time; don't try to knock on us hating to do stuff when you haven't experienced the same issue. but in all honestly i'd rather try to shoot a monster buck cuz they are that much smarter than the other deer


So you are claiming im knocking on you for somethin you think i dont know? Thats pretty harsh of you to do that!

No.. i understand i dont know what your buck to doe ratio is, but i guarantee there is many does around! Without does.. there is no deer... 

So there HAS to be does around producing some deer, so you cant claim that its extremely low.. especially when you drive through wisconsin and see deer (specifically does) running all over the roads! Just a matter of good positioning of your stands! Dont just claim on knocking on you for somthin you think i dont know... just dont do that! We dont like that around here...

Again.. this was a post of what YOU think about it! What i thought about it was what i thought would be good... Dont just come out and start bashing me for my own personal opinion!


----------



## wallop85 (Oct 22, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> So you are claiming im knocking on you for somethin you think i dont know? Thats pretty harsh of you to do that!
> 
> No.. i understand i dont know what your buck to doe ratio is, but i guarantee there is many does around! Without does.. there is no deer...
> 
> ...



rite, thats why there is less deer than you can imagine...my guess is there is 3-4 bucks for every doe now, it took 2 months to even see a doe hunting 5 times a wk and i'd be willing to bet i hunt on some of the most prime hunting land in wisco. i can claim it b/c i have put the time into shining and hunting. btw r stands r in the best spots they can be, granted yah there are deer running around b/c it has been the rut, but how do you know if ur not hunting here in wisco?????? i didn't bash you about anything you said up til now, im pretty sure u were the one that told me to settle down for sayin my opinion, go back and reread. all im sayin is jes by driving thru wisco doesn't mean you know how the hunting is here, that fair enuf to say?


----------



## turkyturd13 (Jul 19, 2007)

i think its a great system,too many ppl think its better to shoot a baby buck than a mature doe,in centrl Ga our buck to doe ration avgs about 4:1,give or take for diff areas depending on management.in areas where populations are too low,lower the bag limit,but lettin every doe walk and shooting every buck you see is about the worst possible thing you can do imo.but,the only flaw,some ppl have enough sense to keep the ratio even,and this could knock the buck to doe out of order if it was already intact on managed pieces of land. either way,i wish Ga would do it.


----------



## Hornsgalore (Jan 27, 2007)

I wish TN had it.
We are allowed 3 bucks per year and in unit L we are allowed 3 does per day
With Rifles beeing the # 1 weapon of choice and a very long gun season. everyone I know shoots whatever buck they see and they almost never shoot a doe.
and of coarse I always hear the " we just don't have big bucks in this area"
wonder why?
shooting does is essential to perserving a healthy deer heard not to mention makes for better buck to doe ratio hunting.
I'm all for it.............if you don't want the tender delicious meat of a young doe.........donate it to hunters for the hungry and then kill the Trophy you are looking for.


----------



## Badgerjeff (Nov 15, 2006)

I"m around hunters 365 days a yr. For most WI hunter they are getting sick of the system that is going on. 

MOST HUNTERS DON'T have a PROBLEM SHOOTING DOES.

1)It's getting to the point some WI hunters quite hunting in the state and they go hunting in diff. states no hassles with trying to figure out the hunting REGS. in other states.

2)We never see numbers for Quota that they would like to see us take, that's for animals to be taken for all the diff. Units we have.

3)100% of every one I've talked to yet didn't see many deer for the 07 season.

4)Now with the way we have are season set up with the Earn A Buck, CWD, and everything else there is NO WAY the can have a proper count on the herd.

5)I go to diff. states hunting and other Wilflife dept. and DNR thing it a joke what we got going on here in the state of WISCONSIN. In fun the have been making jokes about it for several years with me.

6)I think IF we have to shot 2 does to earn 1 buck tag for 08 in WI hunting for deer is going to decrease in numbers BIG time. ALOT of people will quite hunting.

7)Are hunting season is getting regulating it to DEATH.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Huh. Sounds like PA actually has a good deer managment program. You are allowed one buck a year with your general license, what ever weapon. You can then buy up to two doe tags for $6, any weapon. Herds are usually in good numbers, except for the hundreds upon hundreds on poachers.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

wallop85 said:


> rite, thats why there is less deer than you can imagine...my guess is there is 3-4 bucks for every doe now, it took 2 months to even see a doe hunting 5 times a wk and i'd be willing to bet i hunt on some of the most prime hunting land in wisco. i can claim it b/c i have put the time into shining and hunting. btw r stands r in the best spots they can be, granted yah there are deer running around b/c it has been the rut, but how do you know if ur not hunting here in wisco?????? i didn't bash you about anything you said up til now, im pretty sure u were the one that told me to settle down for sayin my opinion, go back and reread. all im sayin is jes by driving thru wisco doesn't mean you know how the hunting is here, that fair enuf to say?


Yea.. i told you to settle down and respect opinions! If you cants respect what i say, then dont come to the youth forum.. im sure others agree too!

I think it would be great for iowa becuz there are many does around! taker down a few notches and quit tellin me im not respectin ur opinion.. I am, just kinda confused to hear that there ARENT any does around ur area.

I respect what you say... just that doesnt work with the deer population in my head.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Badgerjeff said:


> I"m around hunters 365 days a yr. For most WI hunter they are getting sick of the system that is going on.
> 
> MOST HUNTERS DON'T have a PROBLEM SHOOTING DOES.
> 
> ...



This explains stuff a lot better than Wallop explained it... and i guess i can understand why you dont agree with the EAB method...

Any way you WI hunters can vote on getting the EAB method eliminated?


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

kegan said:


> Huh. Sounds like PA actually has a good deer managment program. You are allowed one buck a year with your general license, what ever weapon. You can then buy up to two doe tags for $6, any weapon. Herds are usually in good numbers, except for the hundreds upon hundreds on poachers.


Can't you apply for more then 2 doe tags??



Bowhunter500 said:


> Yea.. i told you to settle down and respect opinions! If you cants respect what i say, then dont come to the youth forum.. im sure others agree too!
> 
> I think it would be great for iowa becuz there are many does around! taker down a few notches and quit tellin me im not respectin ur opinion.. I am, just kinda confused to hear that there ARENT any does around ur area.
> 
> I respect what you say... just that doesnt work with the deer population in my head.


Well said!!!!

Wallop: I have read nothing that sounded offensive in ANY way!!! Everyone has their opinions, therefor, EVERYONE should RESPECT their opinion!! 

That being said, Let's get back to the discussion and lose the attitudes!


I'm sure that the state game commission for all states is doing what they can to keep the deer populations up! I believe it has it's ups and downs! Some states it might work better then others!


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

**Frost Bite** said:


> Can't you apply for more then 2 doe tags??


Nope- one for your WMU and then unsold tags. UInless you apply for the farming permit, which allows you to shoot some ungodly numer of deer to "preserve" you crop.


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

kegan said:


> Nope- one for your WMU and then unsold tags. UInless you apply for the farming permit, which allows you to shoot some ungodly numer of deer to "preserve" you crop.


I didn't know that!!!  Farming permit... Sounds like fun!!! That's a good way to rid the deer population!


----------



## country girl (Dec 27, 2006)

Badgerjeff explains our system pritty well. 

Yes we have does, BUT not as many as the DNR says 
Yes, We have deer, BUT not as many as the DNR says 
Yes, you will see deer when you drive around, for me at least it seems that the deer know where they wont be hunted. Our school is right inside the township of which i live in. We have a small chunch of woods, durning gun season (which is only 9 days) the deer move into there, not the woods neat the farmers feilds. No hunting in city limites. 

Also we have a lot of land where you cant hunt! Which sucks, my buddys were down from alaska and he commented on how we used to be able to hunt all the land around us, but it got sold out and posted no hunting. 

Also we dont have a lot of presure on the deer, so they just sit tight and dont move alot durning gun season. 

Our DNR is seeing somthing but what it is we sure dont know!


----------



## wallop85 (Oct 22, 2007)

country girl said:


> Badgerjeff explains our system pritty well.
> 
> Yes we have does, BUT not as many as the DNR says
> Yes, We have deer, BUT not as many as the DNR says
> ...


lol, speakin of the dnr; wut do you think about all a sudden shooting thousands more than last year when monday the dnr acknowledged that the deer harvest wuz gunna be lower than last yr??? another joke and lie....and they are blaming the high drop in young hunters to football/sports/and video games-----hmmmm maybe they shud be looking at how they regulate the deer and all the problems....


----------



## country girl (Dec 27, 2006)

Wallop85: HaHaha! Very nice. I though i just heard that wrong, with the count from sunday to monday. I guess not! LOL Ya i know the hole loosing our hunting gererations......... I am a junior hunter safety instructor, so at every banquet, the DNR speeks and the instructors can voice there opions, and let me tell you the whole lowering the hunting age, because we are loosing hunters do to football, ect.... is like seting a wilded fire in the zoo! LOL I defenatly think the age shouldnt be lowerd, and if we are loosing hunters to anything it is the lack of open land and all the RULES! You know?


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

country girl said:


> Wallop85: HaHaha! Very nice. I though i just heard that wrong, with the count from sunday to monday. I guess not! LOL Ya i know the hole loosing our hunting gererations......... I am a junior hunter safety instructor, so at every banquet, the DNR speeks and the instructors can voice there opions, and let me tell you the whole lowering the hunting age, because we are loosing hunters do to football, ect.... is like seting a wilded fire in the zoo! LOL I defenatly think the age shouldnt be lowerd, and if we are loosing hunters to anything it is the lack of open land and all the RULES! You know?


I was gunna say.. if anything, it would be due to the lack of open land and regulations!

I am a HUGE football player, in the weightroom every monday, wed friday and am the biggest hunter in my school over the FFA boys who claim they hunt hard... (the 2 weeks of gun season, Whoop-dee-dang-do) Football is great, hunting is great,, normally dont run together during hunting season!


----------



## wallop85 (Oct 22, 2007)

country girl said:


> Wallop85: HaHaha! Very nice. I though i just heard that wrong, with the count from sunday to monday. I guess not! LOL Ya i know the hole loosing our hunting gererations......... I am a junior hunter safety instructor, so at every banquet, the DNR speeks and the instructors can voice there opions, and let me tell you the whole lowering the hunting age, because we are loosing hunters do to football, ect.... is like seting a wilded fire in the zoo! LOL I defenatly think the age shouldnt be lowerd, and if we are loosing hunters to anything it is the lack of open land and all the RULES! You know?


i jes think it's too bad for younger hunters now, and for everybody in general. tommy thompson wud have never allowed this, and i wuz really hoping that crane season wuz gunna be established before he left. o well. do you get to grill the dnr with questions at those things? lol i'd luv to make a guest appearance. instead of "preserving a wisco tradition" they are en route to destroying it completely. is there some meeting we can go to before it's filled? how crazy would it be to have a protest against the dnr?!?!?! maybe then and only then they would listen......


----------



## country girl (Dec 27, 2006)

Wallop85: 
Thats a good idea, protest! I dont know were they have the meetings thought. I think it all depends on the county. But ya.... Somtimes i pipe in at the banquets but not too often. Some of the guys there take very word the dnr says and nit-picks it.... lol.... it can get quit heated. But they all have a point!!! Linke everyone else has!!


----------



## wallop85 (Oct 22, 2007)

yah i think i mite attend one of the meetings this year, but my friends dad went to one and they only let a couple ppl ask questions, so nothing got accomplished. i think they have em listed somewhere on their site, i think most-if not all of em are in madison


----------



## gadgethead (Feb 23, 2007)

I live in central Wisconsin and am in an EAB unit for the first time. For myself, I have no problem with earn-a-buck. For a couple reasons: 1) a few more 1-1/2's get passed 2) I am fortunate to be able to hunt a lot and am not hesitate to shoot does. HOWEVER, I don't see the population like I used to. My early hunting days some 23 years ago, I saw a lot more deer and we had to apply to shoot a doe ????? I've always been hesitant to bash the DNR for the reason that, "Why would they want to screw up their meal ticket that is deer hunting?" But I still don't understand some of their decisions.


----------



## country girl (Dec 27, 2006)

I had to shed a tear the past few days at work. Why? Becasue for 5 days in a row i seen 9, yes 9 does in the feild that is adjacent to the farm i work at. I was about 75 yeards from them. In the same place and same time all 5 days! Problam, thats area you cant hunt. Hunters in the past have runened it for the others, others like me...........


----------



## wallop85 (Oct 22, 2007)

country girl said:


> I had to shed a tear the past few days at work. Why? Becasue for 5 days in a row i seen 9, yes 9 does in the feild that is adjacent to the farm i work at. I was about 75 yeards from them. In the same place and same time all 5 days! Problam, thats area you cant hunt. Hunters in the past have runened it for the others, others like me...........


that blows, you should go shoot a couple of them, one for u and one for me...are you goin late season bow?


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Taker easy bud! Just an opinion!


you took the words right out of my mouth. lol


----------



## country girl (Dec 27, 2006)

wallop85 said:


> that blows, you should go shoot a couple of them, one for u and one for me...are you goin late season bow?


Ya, i know right. Yup i plan to antlerless hunt this weekend and get out for late season with the Bow! Fun fun fun!


----------



## country girl (Dec 27, 2006)

Bowhunter500 said:


> This explains stuff a lot better than Wallop explained it... and i guess i can understand why you dont agree with the EAB method...
> 
> Any way you WI hunters can vote on getting the EAB method eliminated?


Not really. I mean they do what they want in the end. Our opion dont really matter but we can still share it. LOL


----------



## wallop85 (Oct 22, 2007)

country girl said:


> Ya, i know right. Yup i plan to antlerless hunt this weekend and get out for late season with the Bow! Fun fun fun!


did you get anything? lol i hope you shot about 5 just in case next year they wont stop at 2, haha it might be called 5EAB extinct in the regs next yr.


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

Congratulations on keeping on subject and adding well thought out and well worded opinions :thumb: 

Glad you all don't get to fighting over simple "what is your opinion . . . ." Like some other forums on here :chortle:

My Thanks :wink:
CountryWoman
Moderator


----------



## country girl (Dec 27, 2006)

wallop85 said:


> did you get anything? lol i hope you shot about 5 just in case next year they wont stop at 2, haha it might be called 5EAB extinct in the regs next yr.


No i didnt get one this past weekend... But i still got last season with the bow. Im not too worried going into next year, i have a doe tag from the doe i got in reagular season and so does my dad. But it would be nice to have one more cause incase you know they change it. 

Ow and befor i forget, i was reading an artical in the paper by me and it said how everyone was getting worked up about thinking there would be 2 per 1 next year. And it said not to get excited, it is for one way to soon to tell, and two, "our numbers are up from last year". LOL i thought that part was funny. 

Did you get anything this past weekend or durning regular season??


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

wat is earn a buck neva herd o it.


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

master hunter said:


> wat is earn a buck neva herd o it.


you have to harvest a doe to get a buck!


----------



## smallhntr (Aug 2, 2006)

here we have it but no one cares i like earn a buck the only prblem is in maryland we have a saying that goes "Deer shoot!" so half the time we end up shooting bucks first. But with how many deer we have and how many are does theyve installed unlimeted does in the state of maryland during the bow season so people just shoot does and im worried about how out a whack our deer herds gonna get.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

**Frost Bite** said:


> you have to harvest a doe to get a buck!


o ya that was a brain fart moment.


----------



## wallop85 (Oct 22, 2007)

smallhntr said:


> here we have it but no one cares i like earn a buck the only prblem is in maryland we have a saying that goes "Deer shoot!" so half the time we end up shooting bucks first. But with how many deer we have and how many are does theyve installed unlimeted does in the state of maryland during the bow season so people just shoot does and im worried about how out a whack our deer herds gonna get.


prolly just over 5 years and you will notice a dramatic drop off; we could tell last year that it wuz heading the wrong way, but this year was the year that put it over the top-to destructing the deer herd


----------



## wallop85 (Oct 22, 2007)

country girl said:


> No i didnt get one this past weekend... But i still got last season with the bow. Im not too worried going into next year, i have a doe tag from the doe i got in reagular season and so does my dad. But it would be nice to have one more cause incase you know they change it.
> 
> Ow and befor i forget, i was reading an artical in the paper by me and it said how everyone was getting worked up about thinking there would be 2 per 1 next year. And it said not to get excited, it is for one way to soon to tell, and two, "our numbers are up from last year". LOL i thought that part was funny.
> 
> Did you get anything this past weekend or durning regular season??


haha yah, before you know it we will be having record harvests again, lol completely demolishing the old numbers, 400,000 dead is comin soon!

naw nothing, the wind has been insane. i did go out today with my new bow and saw 7. i shot a 9 ptr in october, biggg mistake, i passed on 3 130"+ bucks waiting for the monster 8 pt we had on cam, well i saw him comin down the openin in the swamp n wuz comin in quick, so i turned to grab my bow, turned my sight on (cuz its holographic) n then turned back to the shooting lane pulled back and shot without lookin at the antlers again...well wut musta happened wuz this smaller 9 pt came out, while the bigger one took the trail to the edge of a treeline and i shot that one instead, i wasn't happy thats fer sure, but i guarantee you i'll never make that mistake again.......oh yah and the owner's son (55 yrs old) we lease the land from shot the big 8 during the gun season-at least i got to see it dead


----------



## country girl (Dec 27, 2006)

Wallpo85: 
Nice, that must not ahve been your first buck then. LOL, i would have been thrilled. At least you got to see it dead. LOL 
Good luck hunting!


----------



## Jdavis2814 (Sep 13, 2007)

The DNR in WI isnt using it as a deer management tool like it should be, they are using it for herd reduction, which in my opinion isnt needed in most areas. On the plus side, I think it does let quite a few younger bucks make it to maturity. This happens because the guy who gun hunts 2 days out of the year has to shoot a doe first, so he might shoot a doe this year, then next year he can shoot a buck, now he is only shooting 1/2 as many bucks as he used to therefore more bucks are reaching maturity.


----------



## Bow_Hunter4Life (Jan 2, 2007)

*Best Thing Ever Invented*

I love the idea and i wish IL did that for Shotgun season cuz when you want to manage a proproty idiots drive it and shoot whatever they jump then its all doe's left. BEST IDEA Ever


----------

